# OMG Its going to collapse and precious metals prove it!!!



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

For the life of me I cannot find the article I saved about 1 year ago when it was said that when the gold and silver markets contract 50% that means the end is coming quickly

For the life of me I cannot even tell you why this is happening but my RED ALERT as always been PM prices and when they take a nose dive, get ready for the banking collapse.

Paper-Gold Holders Flee To Real Metal

PMs are not being dumped, in fact they are hard to get without a 4 week delay in 500 ounce (monster box) quantities, it is the paper market that is collapsing.

It is getting interesting, we are not "recovering", don't stop prepping


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just common since before a collapse they will do everything posible to drop the price of precious metals so they can purchase as much as possible. But the time when you will know the CRAP is about to hit the fan is when governments start demanding their citizens trade in their gold for paper money because that will be about the only currency that will be universally accepted between countries. Several countries are trying to repatriate their gold that is being held in the US, and even Texas is trying to get its gold reserve back but our government is fighting them at every step.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We are balking at giving Germany back it's Gold also.I think for 2 reasons.
1- It's because we may not have it.
2- The original reason was to prevent Germany from starting another war. They would be less likely to attack a country holding it's Gold.

I'm going shopping shortly for canned goods.Nothing is making me panic, it's just time to get a monthly supply. It's a long drive to the store for good prices and we have to buy in quantity to justify the gas cost


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Unless there is a currency deal afoot with the UN to me its just an economic cycle and could be a difficult or bad one, but not SHTF type. The only way we have an economic SHTF is if they suddenly announce the dollar is dead and there is a new money to use (UN greenback).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A re-issue of DeustcheMark would do it and get the Rapture people thinking about the "Mark"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Unless there is a currency deal afoot with the UN to me its just an economic cycle and could be a difficult or bad one, but not SHTF type. The only way we have an economic SHTF is if they suddenly announce the dollar is dead and there is a new money to use (UN greenback).


I thought it was called the Amero.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow thats crazy


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Just common since before a collapse they will do everything posible to drop the price of precious metals so they can purchase as much as possible. But the time when you will know the CRAP is about to hit the fan is when governments start demanding their citizens trade in their gold for paper money because that will be about the only currency that will be universally accepted between countries. Several countries are trying to repatriate their gold that is being held in the US, and even Texas is trying to get its gold reserve back but our government is fighting them at every step.


I do not believe the US has much gold. The gold that is allegedly in Fort Knox has never been publically audited. The vaults may very well be empty. It would not suprise me at all.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Flashback: Warning: "Watch The Metals, When They Dip. It Will Be A Good Indication That Things Are About To Happen."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not believe the US has much gold. The gold that is allegedly in Fort Knox has never been publically audited. The vaults may very well be empty. It would not suprise me at all.


Of course the U.S. has gold in Ft Knox. They showed it in that movie "Goldfinger" and Pussy Galore even said so. Unless Dick Cheney stole it to finance his assassin squads...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not believe the US has much gold. The gold that is allegedly in Fort Knox has never been publically audited. The vaults may very well be empty. It would not suprise me at all.


I believe that will be sweet revenge. All those that have their hand in the collapse will be trading paper money in for shares in gold only to find thousands have the same shares in the same piece of gold.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Amero is a potential killer but does not involve the UN, and the demise of the Euro has killed the Amero wet dream. Amero was a US, Canada, Mexico and maybe Panama money supply. 

The UN has already studied the greenback and can implement it as an electronic currency very quickly and easily. It's suppose to be a created sum backed by warehouses full of 20 different currencies incl the dollar.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> For the life of me I cannot find the article I saved about 1 year ago when it was said that when the gold and silver markets contract 50% that means the end is coming quickly
> 
> For the life of me I cannot even tell you why this is happening but my RED ALERT as always been PM prices and when they take a nose dive, get ready for the banking collapse.
> 
> ...


Come on man... The gold dip is just a "green shoot" of recovery.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Regarding the paper dollar; if you recall, the US has changed the design of the dollar several times during our history. Some of the previous versions can't be used. The banks won't accept them. If the fed comes out with a new design and demands the old ones be turned in for new ones, ostensibly to get the hidden money back into circulation, and says the old versions will not be honored after a certain date, (which has happened before) what happens to those who are holding large sums of cash for whatever reason?
I wish I had large sums of cash to worry about. :grin:


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Regarding the paper dollar; if you recall, the US has changed the design of the dollar several times during our history. Some of the previous versions can't be used. The banks won't accept them. If the fed comes out with a new design and demands the old ones be turned in for new ones, ostensibly to get the hidden money back into circulation, and says the old versions will not be honored after a certain date, (which has happened before) what happens to those who are holding large sums of cash for whatever reason?
> I wish I had large sums of cash to worry about. :grin:


That's when you go in once a week and say it's all tips from your part time job waiting tables...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Regarding the paper dollar; if you recall, the US has changed the design of the dollar several times during our history. Some of the previous versions can't be used. The banks won't accept them. If the fed comes out with a new design and demands the old ones be turned in for new ones, ostensibly to get the hidden money back into circulation, and says the old versions will not be honored after a certain date, (which has happened before) what happens to those who are holding large sums of cash for whatever reason?
> I wish I had large sums of cash to worry about. :grin:


No paper money printed by the federal reserve has ever become unusable, recalled and discontinued yes, but still legal tender.

Older currencies before the fed, like confederate money are a different matter.

Since it not illegal to own cash and there is no limit on the amount, I don't see how exchanging for new hypothetical greenbacks would be a big deal.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I don't see how exchanging for new hypothetical greenbacks would be a big deal.


It would depend on why they are switching the currency and the exchange rate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a move afoot, by Russia and a few OPEC countries to no longer trade oil exclusively in US dollars. If that happens were are in a world of hurt, this is the biggest thing propping up the dollar.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just saw this, very good primer on spotting fakes.

Learn How to Avoid Fake Silver & Counterfeit Gold Products - GoldSilver.com


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Deals between individual countries have been afoot for more than a decade. Many thing GW Bush invaded Iraq because Saddam was about ready to start dumping oil for the Euro over the dollar. (a reason france wasn't keen on helping - like they ever are - but thats just a conspiracy theory).

I would worry if Saudi Arabia were to fall into chaos like Egypt, Libya and Syria do. If the military takes over in Saudi Arabia and decides to abandon its western allegiance I can see an opec action forcing the change to a "green back" or something other than the dollar. I think the powers that be have seen this coming and its one of the reasons we're expanding so dramatically in North Dakota and related parts in oil production. Obama may hate oil but he knows it can be the catalyst to SHTF if we are not in charge of our own production.



rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a move afoot, by Russia and a few OPEC countries to no longer trade oil exclusively in US dollars. If that happens were are in a world of hurt, this is the biggest thing propping up the dollar.


----------

